# What do you eat with lasagna and lasagne roll ups?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

What side dish/es do you serve along with the lasagne?


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Green Salad

Now I want lasagna.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

well i make veggie lasgna so its full of veggies so sometimes nothing, sometimes salad, sometimes garlic bread/garlic knots, sometimes sauteed broccli rabe


----------



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

Sometimes homemade garlic bread (especially good on homemade challah bread), toasted and topped with parmesan...









Sometimes salad, sometimes nothing but then sorbet for dessert (since dessert is rare in our house).


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

With any kind of pasta we always do a nice salad with lots of veggies.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Salad and crusty bread. With Butter of course.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Depends on the kind of lasagne. If it's just regular lasagna, I'll serve a lettuce salad or green beans. If I make spinach lasagna, sometimes I'll just serve the lasagna on it's own without a sidedish.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I do something fresh on the side--baby carrots, apple slices, etc. If it's carrots, sometimes a light dip with it.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

salad & garlic bread...


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Usually salad.

But, sometimes sauteed garlicky greens (broccoli rabe, chard, broccolini, etc).


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

My sister makes a really awesome spinach and strawberry salad with blue cheese crumbles that goes great with lasagna type things. Of course if strawberries aren't in season then that dosen't work. I like a good greek salad too. Really any salad that has a vinaigrette with good zing. Garlic bread is a must as well.

I just made lasagna the other day.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We always have green beans (which I cook with butter, bacon, & garlic), corn on the cob or whole kernel corn, and either spinach salad or just a green leafy salad. And garlic bread, usually with cheese!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Salad







Every now and then we'll do corn, but a lot of the time there are veggies in my sauce and spinach in the lasagna to, so I don't worry about it.


----------

